# DaVinci Code



## Scott (Feb 27, 2006)

The PCA's online magazine's newletter recommended doing an evangeslitic outreach in connection with the DaVanci Code. Here is a link to a resource with some ideas.

Is anyone doing any evangelistic activity in relation to the DaVinci Code?


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 27, 2006)

Nope-

I personally wouldn't waste time using that gnostic non-sense to spearhead an evangelism message, even if it is aimed at refutation of the _Da Vinci Code_. It's work of fiction, and blasphemous one at that.


----------



## Scott (Mar 31, 2006)

Newsweek Article on Christians Using Da Vinci Code to Evangelize


----------

